# Safari ne se connecte plus



## Lamar (24 Août 2010)

Salut à tous,

voilà mon problème :
sur le MacBook de ma femme (avec Leopard), Safari 5 ne se connecte plus à l'internet depuis quelques semaines.
La connection est bonne, puisque Firefox fonctionne, iTunes se connecte, elle reçoit les mails, mais Safari reste bloqué, la barre d'adresse se remplit un peu de bleu, puis ça tourne sans que rien ne se passe.
J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé, vérifié en utilisant d'autres comptes, supprimé les préférences, vérifié et coupé le pare feu, rien n'y fait.
Si quelqu'un a une idée de la solution ou peut me donner des pistes, je suis preneur.

Merci.


----------



## jethro2009 (24 Août 2010)

Moi je commencerais pas:

- Télécharger Onyx et nettoyer les caches internet;
- Vérifier que les DNS du FAI sont bien rentrés manuellement dans le paramétrage réseau.

JLM


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2010)

Bonsoir

Un pare-feu applicatif (Little Snitch ou autre) aurait-il été installé ?


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Moi je commencerais pas:
> 
> - Télécharger Onyx et nettoyer les caches internet;
> - Vérifier que les DNS du FAI sont bien rentrés manuellement dans le paramétrage réseau.
> ...



J'ai réinitialisé (mais je vais essayer Onys, effectivement) et j'ai vérifié les paramétrages réseau.
Merci.





PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Un pare-feu applicatif (Little Snitch ou autre) aurait-il été installé ?



Non.
Merci.


----------



## jethro2009 (24 Août 2010)

Quand vous avez réinstallé Safari, avez-vous d'abord jeté le fichier receipt qui lui correspond ?


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2010)

C'est quoi le fichier receipt ?


----------



## Lamar (25 Août 2010)

Donc personne pour me répondre ? C'est dommage cela me faisait une piste supplémentaire.
Sinon je me suis servi d'AppDelete ce matin pour effacer complètement Safari et le réinstaller, cela n'a rien donné. Je pense que le problème ne vient pas à proprement parler de Safari, mais d'un réglage qui doit le bloquer.
Si vous avez d'autres pistes, je suis preneur.
Merci.


----------



## jethro2009 (25 Août 2010)

Vous pourriez aussi télécharger Mac OS 10.5.8 Combo et le réinstaller simplement. Cette mise-à-jour reprend toutes les mises-à-jour depuis 10.5 et parfois cela règle ce genre de problème.

http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_5_8_Combo_Update

Si le problème persiste, l'autre solution serait de faire un "archive and install" à partir du DVD d'origine, puis réappliquer le Combo 10.5.8. Les anciens fichiers seront dans un dossier "Ancien système", donc vous ne perdrez rien.

Vous me dites ce que cela donne ?

JLM


----------



## Lamar (25 Août 2010)

Merci de ton idée (je pense que l'on peut se tutoyer, non ? ), mais cela me semble extrême comme idée, j'aimerais faire des choses plus simples, dans un premier temps (enfin, premier, vu tout ce que j'ai déjà essayé, je devrais dans un vingtième temps ).
Mais je garde cette solution de côté et je la mettrais en place dans quelques jours si je ne résouds pas le problème d'ici là.
Merci.


----------



## marvel63 (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour Lamar,
si tu as une box, est-ce que tu arrives à t'y connecter (page d'administration) avec Safari ?

Pour le fichier receipt, il veut parler de ça : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/dossier-receipt-228295.html


----------



## Lamar (25 Août 2010)

J'ai une freebox, je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter (ceci dit je ne suis pas sûr de savoir le faire, j'ai tapé l'adresse de mon routeur, sur mon MbP j'arrive sur une page accès interdit, sur le MB dont Safari est défaillant, il ne se passe rien de plus que pour un site ordinaire).

En ce qui concerne le dossier receipt, je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'il fallait en faire. Donc je me suis contenté de constater sa présence (et d'apprendre grâce au lien de marvel63 qu'il ne fallait pas y toucher).

Merci.


----------



## Lamar (19 Septembre 2010)

Excusez-moi, mais je relance un peu ce post, parce que je galère vraiment.
J'ai constaté que Safari ne se connecte à rien en fait : ni ma box, ni mon iphone avec Bonjour.
La barre bleue apparait mais ne progresse pas.

J'ai passé un coup d'onyx, réparer les autorisations, j'avoue ne plus savoir quoi faire.
Evidemment je pourrais réinstaller le système, mais c'est l'ordinateur qu'utilise ma femme, qui est un peu réticente face aux ordis et je ne voudrais pas qu'il arrive un problème lors d'une réinstallation.

Si vous avez des pistes, je suis preneur.

Merci.


----------

